# good debit card



## -Kev-

i'm looking at getting a debit card, just to use in emergencies if i have'nt got cash on me and to order detailing products on-line )), but i'm not sure what to 'look' for if that makes sense.. 
i'm being a bit vague 

thanks in advance

kev


----------



## mike137

you would want a credit card then bud, not a debit card


----------



## jezza

What about a pre-pay credit card so you won't go into the red? :thumb:


----------



## parish

fiestadetailer said:


> i'm looking at getting a debit card, just to use in emergencies if i have'nt got cash on me and to order detailing products on-line )), but i'm not sure what to 'look' for if that makes sense..
> i'm being a bit vague
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> kev


Debit cards are linked to your current account - instant debit (hence the name) - kind of like an electronic cheque so they are all pretty much the same.


----------



## -Kev-

jezza said:


> What about a pre-pay credit card so you won't go into the red? :thumb:


thats basically what i want, so i know i can't spend money that i have'nt got - i.e a credit card. ive always be carefull with money (had it drummed into me), so i really don't want to owe anyone money..


----------



## Dixondmn

Citibank and Shell do a good one at the moment, you get money off your fuel too.

Other than that, I can recommend Barclaycard, they have never put a foot wrong in my experience


----------



## -Kev-

parish said:


> Debit cards are linked to your current account - instant debit (hence the name) - kind of like an electronic cheque so they are all pretty much the same.


thanks parish - i would deffo prefer one of these to a credit card as it would be all to tempting to spend spend spend..:doublesho


----------



## -Kev-

dixon75 said:


> Citibank and Shell do a good one at the moment, you get money off your fuel too.
> 
> Other than that, I can recommend Barclaycard, they have never put a foot wrong in my experience


thanks


----------



## swordjo

Do you have a bank account? Surley most current accounts issue and Maestro or Visa Debit card now?


----------



## -Kev-

swordjo said:


> Do you have a bank account? Surley most current accounts issue and Maestro or Visa Debit card now?


i have an account with abbey at the moment - the only card i have is for cash withdrawals...


----------



## parish

dixon75 said:


> Citibank and Shell do a good one at the moment, you get money off your fuel too.


Debit cards?



dixon75 said:


> Other than that, I can recommend Barclaycard, they have never put a foot wrong in my experience


That's a credit card isn't it?


----------



## Dixondmn

parish said:


> Debit cards?
> 
> That's a credit card isn't it?


yes but there seems to be some disparity over the OP's requirements, as he stated he wanted it for emergencies.

I guess most of us assumed he'd have a Bank account and therefore have a debit card.

it seems clearer now.

i think he should ditch Scabby National and go with one of the big boys.
Lloyds, Barclays or HSBC


----------



## timprice

also think about if you want to use it for online purchases (which you do). with a debit card, you get no comeback if you get done by a company. with a credit card, the card company will give you back that money if, for example the company goes down the pan, or they fail to deliver goods but still charge etc etc


----------



## Dixondmn

timprice said:


> also think about if you want to use it for online purchases (which you do). with a debit card, you get no comeback if you get done by a company. with a credit card, the card company will give you back that money if, for example the company goes down the pan, or they fail to deliver goods but still charge etc etc


Good Point. I NEVER use a Debit Card on the itenernet - Ever.

Since having my account PLUS my overdraft cleared out by some sucmbag, I'm very careful where i use it.


----------



## buckas

dixon75 said:


> Good Point. I NEVER use a Debit Card on the itenernet - Ever.


same here, not anymore - some ballbag used mine for over £6k of goods from Creative Labs :doublesho

luckily barclays stopped it going through, reverse transaction and I got my money back


----------



## Naddy37

I've got the Virgin pre-paid credit card. Works okay for me.


----------



## Ed2909

Why not search the comparison websites for the best credit card deal about but then insist that the provider fixes a low debit limit on the card (say £200).


----------



## -Kev-

dixon75 said:


> yes but there seems to be some disparity over the OP's requirements, as he stated he wanted it for emergencies.
> 
> I guess most of us assumed he'd have a Bank account and therefore have a debit card.
> 
> it seems clearer now.
> 
> i think he should ditch Scabby National and go with one of the big boys.
> Lloyds, Barclays or HSBC[/QUOTE
> 
> the only reason for me wanting a debit card rather than a credit card is so i don't get into debt. i will probably only be ordering stuff from CYC over the internet anyway. but would i still be better going for a credit card instead?


----------



## solarwind

As mentioned, it'd probably be worthwhile plumping for a credit card; the Consumer Credit Act may offer you (some) protection against payment disputes etc... Along with any additional protection that the card issuer may provide.

Why not pay for what you need on the credit card - then make an immediate payment for the transaction value to your credit card from your bank account. That way - along with a little self control (  ) - you shouldn't have any problems.

Just my tuppence worth..


----------



## Roan

solarwind said:


> As mentioned, it'd probably be worthwhile plumping for a credit card; the Consumer Credit Act may offer you (some) protection against payment disputes etc... Along with any additional protection that the card issuer may provide.
> 
> Why not pay for what you need on the credit card - then make an immediate payment for the transaction value to your credit card from your bank account. That way - along with a little self control (  ) - you shouldn't have any problems.
> 
> Just my tuppence worth..


+1

Go to Moneysupermarket to compare current accounts or credit cards.


----------



## pete330

Nationwide have a good debit card
you can use it abroad and not get charged a % like most banks
I use it take out cash when i get there so i get full market value
For example last month i was in Germany
Euro here 1.22
Take it out from cash machine when there
1.29


----------

